
Facebook is becoming a link farm. Thoughts? - aligajani
Facebook is becoming a link farm. Almost everything on my news feed leads to a webpage. Furthermore, lots of content creators rip off videos from Youtube and mint likes on the social network, without attributing the originals. Facebook has a lot less original content and more regurgitation.
======
throwawayReply
Hotelling's Law.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotelling%27s_law](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotelling%27s_law)

Reddit turns into a social media site, Facebook turns into a link farm.

Reddit turns into imgur, imgur adds a community.

Twitter hosts video. Insta adds timelines.

Virtual proximity can be thought of as the distance between distinct
activities rather than physical distance. Convergence happens for same reasons
that shops cluster.

~~~
aligajani
Interesting ideas!

------
fitzwatermellow
Sunday Times Magazine is on it!

Inside Facebook’s (Totally Insane, Unintentionally Gigantic, Hyperpartisan)
Political-Media Machine

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/magazine/inside-
facebooks-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/magazine/inside-facebooks-
totally-insane-unintentionally-gigantic-hyperpartisan-political-media-
machine.html)

The trend that bothers me most is seeing otherwise scientifically minded
peers, paragons of rationality, who hew to the strictest standards of
empirical rigour when it comes to their own research methodologies, sharing
the most easily-debunked, inane conspiracy theories as if it were holy writ!

------
thecupisblue
Facebook is becoming what Yahoo was in the early days. A central webpage where
you can find a lot of content and where you go to see what's new in the world.
The real homepage of the internet.

------
DrScump
Worse yet, it's a leading vector for counterfeit goods. Every day, the
majority of "Suggested Posts" in my feed are people peddling
gear/clothing/promos of major sports teams that are clearly not authorized
uses, and the right-side ads are rife with bogus clickbait claiming
<personality X> is dead or being prosecuted with a text inlay implying that it
is from a major source like ESPN or People.

